# UGA/GT avatar bet..........



## trubleshooter (Nov 4, 2009)

God i thought it was going to bad to wear this ugly gator for 30 days but i can't get over all the crap that the GT fans are talking on here. So how about lets make it who ever loses that we switch avatars until the end of the bowl season. If im the only one from the Bulldog nation then so be it. "Who's in?"


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 4, 2009)

trubleshooter said:


> God i thought it was going to bad to wear this ugly gator for 30 days but i can't get over all the crap that the GT fans are talking on here. So how about lets make it who ever loses that we switch avatars until the end of the bowl season. If im the only one from the Bulldog nation then so be it. "Who's in?"



   in.


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hah. Count me in. Guess ill go ahead and look for a hot ga. Tech chick avatar. Come on dawgs season started 8 weeks ago time to start playin


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll have some of that.  Where are all the cocky little bugs?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 4, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> Hah. Count me in. Guess ill go ahead and look for a hot ga. Tech chick avatar. Come on dawgs season started 8 weeks ago time to start playin



Good luck with that!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> Good luck with that!





I'll be in for that one as well


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am Def. in for this one!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in.  The Warrior's facemask visor is safe.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 4, 2009)

I knew Doc would get in on it.  Where's loudmouth joe?


----------



## Buck (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 4, 2009)

You know I'm in.. anything to get rid of a Flordduh ava!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

jbramlet said:


> tech has no good lookin girls?? oook



yep, still haven't proven otherwise yet


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 4, 2009)

im down like a frown...uga wins ill go with a mutt picture


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

jbramlet said:


> haha dang man thats pretty harsh right there...



 Sorry, you teed it up for me....I just had to


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I knew Doc would get in on it.  Where's loudmouth joe?



Some people have to work !!  I'm in like flint !!!  

Who does the picking ? cause I have a special one for SGD !!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Some people have to work !!  I'm in like flint !!!
> 
> Who does the picking ? cause I have a special one for SGD !!



Awww....how sweet


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Nov 5, 2009)

Man, we won't be seeing any doggie avas for awhile.....


----------



## proside (Nov 5, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> You know I'm in.. anything to get rid of a Flordduh ava!



Is that a real pic of yourself?


Awsome avatar, now your signature should read

 GOD BLESS!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 5, 2009)

proside said:


> Is that a real pic of yourself?
> 
> 
> Awsome avatar, now your signature should read
> ...




uh..no! I send you a copy!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> Hah. Count me in. Guess ill go ahead and look for a hot ga. Tech chick avatar. Come on dawgs season started 8 weeks ago time to start playin



On no, the 4th shooting of the sequel to Mission Impossible.  I think my Mutts gonna get them some bug.  I'm in!


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 5, 2009)

Black smoke, its official. Theres no hot ga tech chicks to use. This ava is gonna cost me. Im gonna have to buy tix to the game and pay some uga chick to wear a gt shirt so i can get a pic. Hah at this point georgias tix should be cheap. Love my dawgs but lets face it, they are suckin.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 5, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> Black smoke, its official. Theres no hot ga tech chicks to use. This ava is gonna cost me. Im gonna have to buy tix to the game and pay some uga chick to wear a gt shirt so i can get a pic. Hah at this point georgias tix should be cheap. *Love my dawgs but lets face it, they are suckin*.



Just embrace the feeling, they're going to suck for a very long time !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Some people have to work !!  I'm in like flint !!!
> 
> Who does the picking ? cause I have a special one for SGD !!



Sorry but you don't get to choose mine for me.  I chose a pic of Dwyer last year so I'm trustworthy here.

As for some people having to work....that's funny.  You wouldn't make to lunch on my job.  No girls or wimps in this line of work.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sorry but you don't get to choose mine for me.  I chose a pick of Dwyer last year so I'm trustworthy here.
> 
> As for some people having to work....that's funny.  You wouldn't make to lunch on my job.  No girls or wimps in this line of work.



I'll pick yours.  It'll be good.  Ol Red really liked the one I picked for him last year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'll pick yours.  It'll be good.  Ol Red really liked the one I picked for him last year.



What was it?  I can't remember.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 5, 2009)

Picture I took... Tech player with hedge in his mouth.  I'll re-post later this afternoon.  Gotta run.


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 5, 2009)

No denying the dawgs got alot of work to get back in it in the future. Bad thing is i love gettin after my dad for this game since he played ball for tech. This year i think i should turn my phone off and hide from him and the rest of the family.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 5, 2009)

count me out on this one boys I learned my lesson in 2004 when I made a bet with my sister that cost me dearly it was if tech won she had to put my tech tag on the front of her daily driver until UGA beat tech again and vise versa for me need less to say I was begining to lose hope until last year so I voweld never to beat on this game again


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 5, 2009)

How about a break down oh Who is in for what team.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like this is it so far....


*UGA - troubleshooter, Rex, SGD, BlackSmoke, adamhall, bitteroot, shimanofisherman, mudducker
*

*GT - Marks500, Doc, Jwea89, little joey*


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 5, 2009)

what happened to jbramlett???


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Looks like this is it so far....
> 
> 
> *UGA - troubleshooter, Rex, SGD, BlackSmoke, adamhall, bitteroot, shimanofisherman, mudducker
> ...



Where's brownceluse ? He surely needs to be among the flea-bag victims !!


----------



## Buck (Nov 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Looks like this is it so far....
> 
> 
> *UGA - troubleshooter, Rex, SGD, BlackSmoke, adamhall, bitteroot, shimanofisherman, mudducker
> *



Hey, what about me?  Post #10...


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 6, 2009)

you changed your name to Post #10 ?   that'll fool em!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 6, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 6, 2009)

Updated.....



BlackSmoke said:


> Looks like this is it so far....
> 
> 
> *UGA - troubleshooter, Rex, SGD, BlackSmoke, adamhall, bitteroot, shimanofisherman, mudducker, Buck#4
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> What was it?  I can't remember.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in...Go Jackets-THWG!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


>



So that's the avatar you want me to sport if yall win?  Sure.


----------



## PWalls (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm in. HMWolfPup and I have been doing it for a while now. I still have that ugly dog somewhere on this computer if I have to pull it out. Got pretty used to doing that for a while there. Sure was nice last year not to do it. Looking forward for another year this year.

GO TECH!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 8, 2009)

Updated.....



BlackSmoke said:


> Looks like this is it so far....
> 
> 
> *UGA - troubleshooter, Rex, SGD, BlackSmoke, adamhall, bitteroot, shimanofisherman, mudducker, Buck#4
> ...


----------



## schleylures (Nov 8, 2009)

I will  get in but someone will have to come and change mine if tech looses whih ant gonna happen


----------



## DSGB (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> So that's the avatar you want me to sport if yall win?  Sure.



nah, I'll find you a new one.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 9, 2009)

UGA - troubleshooter, Rex, SGD, BlackSmoke, adamhall, bitteroot, shimanofisherman, mudducker, Buck#4, DSGB, Hmwolfpup


GT - Marks500, Doc, Jwea89, little joey, Jody, PWalls, birdnut, Schleylures, Trout


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 9, 2009)

Loud mouth Joe is strangely silent.  I sort of miss those perals of wisdom of his.  LOL.


----------



## troutman34 (Nov 9, 2009)

You know I'm in men and pups.


----------



## lowery94 (Nov 9, 2009)

im an auburn fan but  tech wins


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 9, 2009)

PWalls said:


> I'm in. HMWolfPup and I have been doing it for a while now. I still have that ugly dog somewhere on this computer if I have to pull it out. Got pretty used to doing that for a while there. Sure was nice last year not to do it. Looking forward for another year this year.
> 
> GO TECH!!



I ain't skeered, count me in!  We haven't had the best year, but I believe we'll step up for this one!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Loud mouth Joe is strangely silent.  I sort of miss those perals of wisdom of his.  LOL.



What pearl would you like to hear ? "It's raining weedwhackers" or Joe Cox was voted team leader again !!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in but win or lose I won't be around much the 2 weeks after the game... if I am around it will be on my blackberry and I am not sure if i'd be able to change it from there or not.  I'd practice but I really don't think i'll have to worry about it.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 10, 2009)

lowery94 said:


> im an auburn fan but  tech wins


Good so you would be willing to put up the logo of the winning team for a week then right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> What pearl would you like to hear ? "It's raining weedwhackers" or Joe Cox was voted team leader again !!



Well I don't know about weedwhackers but you sure seemed pumped about the possibility of it raining men.

I'll pay up on our bet if we lose but I don't want you getting the wrong idea if I have to buy you lunch.  That's where it begins and ends.


----------



## lowery94 (Nov 11, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Good so you would be willing to put up the logo of the winning team for a week then right?



yeah i guess


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 17, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> Hah. Count me in. Guess ill go ahead and look for a hot ga. Tech chick avatar. Come on dawgs season started 8 weeks ago time to start playin



I vote that you back out of the GT/UGA bet and keep your Florida one-its pretty dang hot.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 17, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> You know I'm in.. anything to get rid of a Flordduh ava!



Yeah, but you got a hilarious one for Florida...For a minute I thought it was really Tebow!


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 17, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> Black smoke, its official. Theres no hot ga tech chicks to use. This ava is gonna cost me. Im gonna have to buy tix to the game and pay some uga chick to wear a gt shirt so i can get a pic. Hah at this point georgias tix should be cheap. Love my dawgs but lets face it, they are suckin.



Make sure she puts her teeth in before you snap the photo.


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Nov 21, 2009)

What's up with this what are yall doing?


----------



## joefly (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah..... I'm in


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 22, 2009)

TURKEY SLAMMER said:


> What's up with this what are yall doing?



if tech loses tech fans have to sport a uga avatar, but when uga loses them boys have to show their tech pride


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 29, 2009)

How bout them dogs..............


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 29, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> What pearl would you like to hear ? "It's raining weedwhackers" or Joe Cox was voted team leader again !!




butt whipped by a ginger ninja.....


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 29, 2009)

bitteroot said:


> butt whipped by a ginger ninja.....



lol:d


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 29, 2009)

got mine changed


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Need to keep this one towards the top for a day or two.....


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine is Changed  I hope this one works for you guys!

Do I have to Act Like a Ga Fan too??? LOL


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 29, 2009)

Woof, Woof. The only reason we won was because Cox didn't throw the ball 25 times. Run, Run.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm in.  The Warrior's facemask visor is safe.





Hmmmmm........


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

schleylures said:


> I will  get in but someone will have to come and change mine if tech looses whih ant gonna happen


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Mine is Changed  I hope this one works for you guys!
> 
> Do I have to Act Like a Ga Fan too??? LOL



Sweet avatar and yes, you have to act like a UGA fan, with style and grace.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2009)

Doc is going to look good in red and black.  Hahaha

Sorry Doc...


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 29, 2009)

I did not have a dog (or bug) in that fight, but it was one heck of a game.  Georgia's best by far for the year.  Congratulations to the UGA fans.


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 29, 2009)

Birdnut,  verytrue the fla chick is hot.  Glad the dawgs brought it home cuz i couldnt find a hot tech chick they dont exist


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

trubleshooter said:


> God i thought it was going to bad to wear this ugly gator for 30 days but i can't get over all the crap that the GT fans are talking on here. So how about lets make it who ever loses that we switch avatars until the end of the bowl season. If im the only one from the Bulldog nation then so be it. "Who's in?"




Boy I'm glad these Techies agreed to this one!  We get to see a bunch of UGA avatars for well over a month


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2009)

Man how sweet is this.  I LOVE IT!!  The Techies were so funny talking about how they couldn't lose this game.  Hahahahahah!!  

Hey lilburnjose.  I like Coors Light and Barbecued Pork tenderloin.  Your awsome bugs just got beat the worst team of the Mark Richt era.  A year's worth of crap talk now looks pretty dang funny.  Hope it was worth it sugar britches.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man how sweet is this.  I LOVE IT!!  The Techies were so funny talking about how they couldn't lose this game.  Hahahahahah!!
> 
> Hey lilburnjose.  I like Coors Light and Barbecued Pork tenderloin.  Your awsome bugs just got beat the worst team of the Mark Richt era.  A year's worth of crap talk now looks pretty dang funny.  Hope it was worth it sugar britches.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Man, we won't be seeing any doggie avas for awhile.....



wrong.......


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 29, 2009)

I got mine.   Congrats to the Dawgs...ya'll came to play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2009)

BirdNut said:


> I got mine.   Congrats to the Dawgs...ya'll came to play.



And I salute you for such a great choice in your selection of UGA avatars.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 29, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> Birdnut,  verytrue the fla chick is hot.  Glad the dawgs brought it home cuz i couldnt find a hot tech chick they dont exist



Oh they do exist, they're just too smart to past half-nekkid pics of themselves on the net...



I got my UGA Avatar...how long do I have to keep it?


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I salute you for such a great choice in your selection of UGA avatars.



I thought I would put up something that the University was known for...


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 29, 2009)

PS  I think I am just going to post aimlessly so I can keep staring at it


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2009)

BirdNut said:


> I thought I would put up something that the University was known for...



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 29, 2009)

BirdNut said:


> Oh they do exist, they're just too smart to past half-nekkid pics of themselves on the net...
> 
> 
> 
> I got my UGA Avatar...how long do I have to keep it?




Till tech beats us again! 


Bowl season I think is how it came down... or at least 30 days.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Till tech beats us again!
> 
> 
> Bowl season I think is how it came down... or at least 30 days.



It's til the END of bowl season


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> It's til the END of bowl season



Which the way things are going  will be right before Turkey season...


----------



## PWalls (Nov 29, 2009)

Well. Dusted mine off. Lord knows I hate posting and seeing that ugly dog.


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 29, 2009)

birdnut post all you want i wont complain with that pic. its good from one end to the other, literally


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

Has everyone that was suppose to Changed there avatars?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Not yet...


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 29, 2009)

Well mine looks pretty good, never had a doubt.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not yet...



Well you Guys better get on it.. A bet is a Bet... It Hurts But... Its only for a little over a month... Plus You can Claim you are state Champs For a Month!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Well you Guys better get on it.. A bet is a Bet... It Hurts But... Its only for a little over a month... Plus You can Claim you are state Champs For a Month!



We've been state champs 8 out of the last 9 years.....And 60 times total


And never had rings made for it


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> We've been state champs 8 out of the last 9 years.....And 60 times total
> 
> 
> And never had rings made for it



It was a Joke, I was saying That The Tech Avatar losers Can Claim They are State Champs for a Month... Joke...lol... I never said anything about Rings, That was just a dumb idea... You Beat GA and Get Manhandled my LSU.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> It was a Joke, I was saying That The Tech Avatar losers Can Claim They are State Champs for a Month... Joke...lol... I never said anything about Rings, That was just a dumb idea... You Beat GA and Get Manhandled my LSU.



I know Marks. I'm just  ya!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm in.  The Warrior's facemask visor is safe.



Where or where has little Doc gone or where or where could he be.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Well you Guys better get on it.. A bet is a Bet... It Hurts But... Its only for a little over a month... Plus You can Claim you are state Champs For a Month!



Your a good un marks.... we'll keep ya! Hope you can teach some of your other tech brothers some humility and manners!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2009)

This is just flat out funny.  lilburnjoe couldn't post enough ever since they won last year and now he's avoiding this place like the plague.  LOL.  'Bout what I was expecting.  Seriously though, if we had lost, I know most of us would still be here.  We wouldn't be happy but we'd be here.

Where you at liljoey?  We have a bet to settle up on.


----------



## troutman34 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, here I am.  Needed a day to get over that great  defensive stand.  Great game by the dawgs.  The teams reversed fortunes in this one.  GA held on to it and ran wild and Tech didn't.  Where has that running game been all year?  Great win.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Well, here I am.  Needed a day to get over that great  defensive stand.  Great game by the dawgs.  The teams reversed fortunes in this one.  GA held on to it and ran wild and Tech didn't.  Where has that running game been all year?  Great win.



Good to see ya Trout!  Good luck to your Jackets the rest of the year


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is just flat out funny.  lilburnjoe couldn't post enough ever since they won last year and now he's avoiding this place like the plague.  LOL.  'Bout what I was expecting.  Seriously though, if we had lost, I know most of us would still be here.  We wouldn't be happy but we'd be here.
> 
> Where you at liljoey?  We have a bet to settle up on.



I'm right here homer !!  It's just hard to post with that nasty gump avatar 

I'm ready to settle up when ever you are !


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Well, here I am.  Needed a day to get over that great  defensive stand.  Great game by the dawgs.  The teams reversed fortunes in this one.  GA held on to it and ran wild and Tech didn't.  Where has that running game been all year?  Great win.



Saving it for the Tech game.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Well, here I am.  Needed a day to get over that great  defensive stand.  Great game by the dawgs.  The teams reversed fortunes in this one.  GA held on to it and ran wild and Tech didn't.  Where has that running game been all year?  Great win.



Good to see ya Buddy... hate it for ya... naaa, I really don't.  We'll catch a fish and talk about it!! Nice avy! 



lilburnjoe said:


> Saving it for the Tech game.



Good to see ya made it back Liljoey..I gotta say that Big  G with the BIG D sure looks good on you! 

Hope ya had a good time off... cause the rest of the year is gonna be a little lackluster now!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm right here homer !!  It's just hard to post with that nasty gump avatar
> 
> I'm ready to settle up when ever you are !



That avatar almost makes even you look cool.  Almost.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Well, here I am.  Needed a day to get over that great  defensive stand.  Great game by the dawgs.  The teams reversed fortunes in this one.  GA held on to it and ran wild and Tech didn't.  Where has that running game been all year?  Great win.



Hey glad see you Trout.  Good game brother.  I hope yall win out man.


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 30, 2009)

Those new avatars are looking great, so has everbody made there switch to the RED & BLACK?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 30, 2009)

the only tech players ive seen on here lately are the ones getting embarrassed in smokes avatar


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> the only tech players ive seen on here lately are the ones getting embarrassed in smokes avatar


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> UGA - troubleshooter, Rex, SGD, BlackSmoke, adamhall, bitteroot, shimanofisherman, mudducker, Buck#4, DSGB, Hmwolfpup
> 
> 
> GT - Marks500, Doc, Jwea89, little joey, Jody, PWalls, birdnut, Schleylures, Trout





lowery94 said:


> im an auburn fan but  tech wins





KrazieJacket95 said:


> Good so you would be willing to put up the logo of the winning team for a week then right?





KrazieJacket95 said:


> I'm in but win or lose I won't be around much the 2 weeks after the game... if I am around it will be on my blackberry and I am not sure if i'd be able to change it from there or not.  I'd practice but I really don't think i'll have to worry about it.





lowery94 said:


> yeah i guess





joefly said:


> Yeah..... I'm in



Still a few that havent shown up to take their licks....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is just flat out funny.  lilburnjoe couldn't post enough ever since they won last year and now he's avoiding this place like the plague.  LOL.  'Bout what I was expecting.  Seriously though, if we had lost, I know most of us would still be here.  We wouldn't be happy but we'd be here.
> 
> Where you at liljoey?  We have a bet to settle up on.



Im pretty sure liljoey had the same bet with me too


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish I would have had the guts to wager my avatar but I'm 0-3 in avatar bets and I just didn't have the stomach to potentially look at Jacket avatar for a month.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I wish I would have had the guts to wager my avatar but I'm 0-3 in avatar bets and I just didn't have the stomach to potentially look at Jacket avatar for a month.



You got to man up.


----------



## 1gun (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess the win on Saturday night took away the hurt and sorrow of your beloved mascot killing himself b/c yall had a horrible season.  See ya at the PapaJohns pizza bowl.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

1gun said:


> I guess the win on Saturday night took away the hurt and sorrow of your beloved mascot killing himself b/c yall had a horrible season.  See ya at the PapaJohns pizza bowl.



Nice. Thanks for playing....stop back in when you can stay a while


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nice. Thanks for playing....stop back in when you can stay a while



It seems like there are more Tech fans on here now than there was before the game.  Kinda wierd.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> It seems like there are more Tech fans on here now than there was before the game.  Kinda wierd.



They are getting sober from a year of all that KOOLAID they drank!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Im pretty sure liljoey had the same bet with me too



Dream on homer, your bet involved points that you crawdad shuffled from !!    Nice try though !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I wish I would have had the guts to wager my avatar but I'm 0-3 in avatar bets and I just didn't have the stomach to potentially look at Jacket avatar for a month.



Yea, they call that being a spineless coward !!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Dream on homer, your bet involved points that you crawdad shuffled from !!    Nice try though !!



Oh ok I wouldnt have expected anything less!! I think everyone around here knows who is doing the crawdad shuffle!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

Calling Schleylures, Doc, KrazieJacket, lowry94, and Joefly...


WHERE ARE YOU  


Come on guys, no need to be bad sports. Just go ahead and get it over with.....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Oh ok I wouldnt have expected anything less!! I think everyone around here knows who is doing the crawdad shuffle!!!



Really, call them out and lets hear from them !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Really, call them out and lets hear from them !!!



Nah really dont worry about it maybe I was wrong Love the Avatar.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats dawg fans


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

Let's keep this back up top til these honorable Techies come through on their end of the bet.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yea, they call that being a spineless coward !!



Another synonym is "lilburnjoe."


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Another synonym is "lilburnjoe."


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, Doc came through. He's a man of his word 

Now where's the rest of those BumbleBees???


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2009)

bunch a bums...we'd never here the end of it it we welched on a bet!   Keep track of the days cause they owe that past the set time....Bowl season shouldn't be the end for them....I'm thinkin bowl season + 3 right now!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 2, 2009)

Can I trade my GA Avatar out for a FL Avatar? I would Feel a little bit Better about my self when I log on! :Stir:


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Can I trade my GA Avatar out for a FL Avatar? I would Feel a little bit Better about my self when I log on! :Stir:



No! We saw enough of them last month!


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the class dawgs.  It really pains me to say that.  That was the O line we heard so much about.  It is funny to see the teams change rolls the way they did.  Tech turning it over at bad times and GA running all over their opponent.  Hope they don't get shafted in their bowl game.  The Chick-Fil-A should grab em and match them up with VT or Clemson.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Thanks for the class dawgs.  It really pains me to say that.  That was the O line we heard so much about.  It is funny to see the teams change rolls the way they did.  Tech turning it over at bad times and GA running all over their opponent.  Hope they don't get shafted in their bowl game.  The Chick-Fil-A should grab em and match them up with VT or Clemson.



I agree Trout, but it won't happen. We will be in Shreveport I'm sure... 

Although I would love for us to play VT again! Or Clemson for that matter! UGA/Clemson has always been a great rivalry  But you guys have to beat them first....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Thanks for the class dawgs.  It really pains me to say that.  That was the O line we heard so much about.  It is funny to see the teams change rolls the way they did.  Tech turning it over at bad times and GA running all over their opponent.  Hope they don't get shafted in their bowl game.  The Chick-Fil-A should grab em and match them up with VT or Clemson.



Thanks Trout.  But honestly, we deserve what we are getting; Shreveport.  If we want better bowls, we need to play better football.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 2, 2009)

DSGB said:


> No! We saw enough of them last month!



Come on let it Slide this one time


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Somebody needs to "slide" and see to it that these last few Tech boys ante up


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Somebody needs to "slide" and see to it that these last few Tech boys ante up



Yeah We all need to stand up to our part of the bet... Or all Bets are off!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Calling Schleylures, Doc, KrazieJacket, lowry94, and Joefly...
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU
> ...



Sorry I'm late... been busy, visiting family, catching redfish, and getting back to work.  Congrats UGA.  Good to see those 57 members that we lost last Nov. back in the sports forum.  BTW,  I had a UGA fan I have never heard of on here pm'in me right after UGA won....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sorry I'm late... been busy, visiting family, catching redfish and getting back to work.  Congrats UGA.  Good to see those 57 members that we lost last Nov. back in the sports forum.  BTW,  I had a UGA fan I have never heard of on here pm'in me right after UGA won....



Good to see you Krazie! Thanks for being a good sport  Hope you caught a bunch of them Reds!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks man... my dad and I caught a limit 2 days and were short 2 fish a third day (bad wind).  All between 18-21" and one 26 which got thrown back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Well, here I am. Needed a day to get over that great defensive stand. Great game by the dawgs. The teams reversed fortunes in this one. GA held on to it and ran wild and Tech didn't. Where has that running game been all year? Great win.


 
Dang Trout... Your daughters sure did grow up quick... Glad they both chose to go with UGA... Nice Avatar..

Good luck to you boys today.. Keep them recruits in this state and keep them from Clemson..


----------



## joefly (Dec 10, 2009)

It's changed...

Have a good time in Shreveport dawg fans...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

joefly said:


> It's changed...
> 
> Have a good time in Shreveport dawg fans...



'bout time. Just don't let it get to you that a team playing in Shreveport, whooped your boys, at their own game, on their own field, during their best season in almost 2 decades....while having their worst season in over a decade


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 'bout time. Just don't let it get to you that a team playing in Shreveport, whooped your boys, at their own game, on their own field, during their best season in almost 2 decades....while having their worst season in over a decade


  Or beat us by one score while playing your best game of the year and we played our absolute worst.  I have given congrats for the UGA win.  Blowing it up into something it is not might make some of us go all liljoey on ya.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Or beat us by one score while playing your best game of the year and we played our absolute worst.  I have given congrats for the UGA win.  Blowing it up into something it is not might make some of us go all liljoey on ya.



Just reminding him that the worst UGA team in over 10 years beat the best Tech team since the early 90s. That is all. Nothing more. He tried to get in a little dig about our bowl game....I just let him know I didn't want him to get upset when he remembers that a team in Shreveport beat his team  Not blowing it into something it's not, just stating some facts 

And please don't go liljoey on me. Those light-sabers are hard to defend


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 13, 2009)

joefly said:


> It's changed...
> 
> Have a good time in Shreveport dawg fans...



We will...not that we deserve to go to a bowl or anything...  we didn't beat a decent team all season .... including YOUR bugs......!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just reminding him that the worst UGA team in over 10 years beat the best Tech team since the early 90s. That is all. Nothing more. He tried to get in a little dig about our bowl game....I just let him know I didn't want him to get upset when he remembers that a team in Shreveport beat his team  Not blowing it into something it's not, just stating some facts
> 
> And please don't go liljoey on me. Those light-sabers are hard to defend



Heh, come on you have to admit that star wars wasn't really a bad movie.  Obvously you viewed it.  Also it seems only UGA fans bring up lightsabers around here so i'll take it that you guys are the only ones that really care much about em.


----------



## joefly (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah I was late changing my avatar.  I'll keep the ugly thing up for some extra time....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Heh, come on you have to admit that star wars wasn't really a bad movie.  Obvously you viewed it.  Also it seems only UGA fans bring up lightsabers around here so i'll take it that you guys are the only ones that really care much about em.



To be totally honest with you, I've never seen a Star Wars movie. Swear on my life. Never got into the whole sci-fi thing.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well then I take it that you took up the whole lightsaber thingy as CRAP fancy talk when bantering with GT fans.  Why do all of us have to be nerds and all of you dumb inbreds?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Well then I take it that you took up the whole lightsaber thingy as CRAP fancy talk when bantering with GT fans.  Why do all of us have to be nerds and all of you dumb inbreds?



I only say that since little Obi-Wan Kenobi Joe had a Star Wars avatar a few short weeks back. The door was opened....so I just moseyed on in


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

Bump it back up again for Little Bitty Joe. Seems he can't stick to his word....


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Bump it back up again for Little Bitty Joe. Seems he can't stick to his word....



I'm glad that idiot isn't sporting a UGA avatar anymore.  He was giving us a bad name with his infantile posts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> I'm glad that idiot isn't sporting a UGA avatar anymore.  He was giving us a bad name with his infantile posts.





Being a Tech fan myself, I find LilJoe to be a royal pain in da butt!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow !!


----------



## schleylures (Jan 1, 2010)

There is no way anyone on here could or would be a pain in the but.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 1, 2010)

Just counting down the days till I can get rid of this hideous avatar....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> Just counting down the days till I can get rid of this hideous avatar....



Payback is a mother aint it?


----------



## jwea89 (Jan 1, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> Just counting down the days till I can get rid of this hideous avatar....



whats hideous about that man, i always took it as two of them pretty tech girls goin out for halloween??


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Payback is a mother aint it?



It is...but the pic reminds me of going up to Athens to steal your women.


----------



## jwea89 (Jan 1, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> It is...but the pic reminds me of going up to Athens to steal your women.



that was dirty


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 2, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> that was dirty



And it was a lie too


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And it was a lie too



Yeah, sometimes we had to lie a little to 'em, but not too much.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 2, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> Yeah, sometimes we had to lie a little to 'em, but not too much.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> It is...but the pic reminds me of going up to Athens to steal your women.



We saw you coming and put our big ugly women out on 78.  You boys fell for them every time.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 3, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> We saw you coming and put our big ugly women out on 78.  You boys fell for them every time.



Yeah, but you forgot to padlock the side door and they all snuck out when they heard we were coming.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> It is...but the pic reminds me of going up to Athens to steal your women.



Oh I bet you did.

 A Techie stealing women.  About as likely as a buzzard turning down road kill.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice avatars boys.  

Seriously, thanks for being good sports.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice avatars boys.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for being good sports.



Agreed


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> Yeah, but you forgot to padlock the side door and they all snuck out when they heard we were coming.




They sure did, they snuck out and ran the other way as fast as they could.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice avatars boys.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for being good sports.



Yes sir!


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 4, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> They sure did, they snuck out and ran the other way as fast as they could.



Yeah, when the blue lights started flashing.  Had to put on the track shoes myself.

PS you should know as an Ag Science major that snacking on turf chemicals is not the best thing for you...


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice avatars boys.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for being good sports.



No problem...I have _almost_ enjoyed mine.  

You boys up for it again next year?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 4, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> No problem...I have _almost_ enjoyed mine.
> 
> You boys up for it again next year?



Always


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it time to get rid of this Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- thing yet??? LOL


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, not until after the Alabama - Texas game.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 5, 2010)

After, like right after?  Cuz I'll be up watching.  Matter of fact at 0:00 I'll be online.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 5, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> After, like right after?  Cuz I'll be up watching.  Matter of fact at 0:00 I'll be online.


----------



## jwea89 (Jan 5, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> After, like right after?  Cuz I'll be up watching.  Matter of fact at 0:00 I'll be online.



online with a new avatar that dont have any red in it!! 

but its been a good time, definitely down to hit it up again next year


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> No problem...I have _almost_ enjoyed mine.
> 
> You boys up for it again next year?



You better know it.  Same time next year.  Most of yall have been awsome about this.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 6, 2010)

trubleshooter said:


> God i thought it was going to bad to wear this ugly gator for 30 days but i can't get over all the crap that the GT fans are talking on here. So how about lets make it who ever loses that we switch avatars until the end of the bowl season. If im the only one from the Bulldog nation then so be it. "Who's in?"



bump


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> Yeah, when the blue lights started flashing.  Had to put on the track shoes myself.
> 
> PS you should know as an Ag Science major that snacking on turf chemicals is not the best thing for you...



Better check your slide rule ... its busted again.  I ain't no Ag Science major, but tell me, how is that Industrial Maintenance degree from Tech working out for you.  That must be tough taking four years to learn how to swing a mop.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2010)

After last nights game ... go ahead and change back now.  Yea, we gonna make you.


----------



## trubleshooter (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 7, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Better check your slide rule ... its busted again.  I ain't no Ag Science major, but tell me, how is that Industrial Maintenance degree from Tech working out for you.  That must be tough taking four years to learn how to swing a mop.



The only time I have swung a mop lately was at the UGA grad student that was doubling as my janitor.

Seriously, don't burn your bridges brother, you might be qualified to get my coffee.  In this economy I would try and stay friends.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Right now, I'd take a paycheck to get somebody's coffee


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

It's over boys.....ya'll can change them back. Thanks for playing and being good sports about it!


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 8, 2010)

So long ladies, it was good while you lasted

Well, just one last time for old times sake...


----------



## jwea89 (Jan 8, 2010)

done!!!!! ^^^^^^daaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> The only time I have swung a mop lately was at the UGA grad student that was doubling as my janitor.
> 
> Seriously, don't burn your bridges brother, you might be qualified to get my coffee.  In this economy I would try and stay friends.



Oh my ... you want cream, sugar and urine with that coffee.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 8, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Oh my ... you want cream, sugar and urine with that coffee.



On second thought, we are not hiring.  Your coffee recipe doesn't sound so appealing, we are on a pay for performance plan, and with the gov-mint going to require me to buy you health care, I think we'll hold off on adding any new employees...


----------

